# Nualgi?... Comments?



## Tahuboy (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey Everyone

Just wanted to see if anyone has tried this product and what your review is of it.

I was bored few weeks ago and bought it on sale. I've done 1 dose so far and I have a small outbreak of black hair algae on my crypts. So far BOOO to Nualgi for me but i'm going to keep dosing to see if it will correct itself.

Any comments or hints would be appreciated!


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

I've heard nothing but good things about it. From what I understand, things will get worse before they get better but you have to stay on top of the dosing. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

